# Should BD complain to the BBC



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

about the woeful coverage, pi$$ taking and general lack of taking our medallists seriously?


----------



## Munchkin (10 August 2012)

No.


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

Ha! My canny posting of a poll went wrong! The options were yes, and then no - because we should rise above it, and no - because it's not worth it, no one's listening. I guess I should have added no - because the reporting was fine.
But it doesn't matter, as the poll didn't materialise!


----------



## Munchkin (10 August 2012)

Option B!


----------



## siennamum (10 August 2012)

I think the coverage and general approach of the presenters etc. has been fantastic. Think the BBC should be congratulated.


----------



## quirky (10 August 2012)

siennamum said:



			I think the coverage and general approach of the presenters etc. has been fantastic. Think the BBC should be congratulated.
		
Click to expand...

^^ This.


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I think the presentation has been fab, and the whole BBC Olympic experience unbelievable. My one gripe has been that on round ups and the evening show, the dressage medallists have been treated as a joke, and the comment has been ill informed - it's the sport's one shot at major exposure, and the general public's view seems still to be that it's 'a joke' and 'like crufts' or 'something from the circus' . 
I personally believe the BBC with its brief to educate and inform, should put that right, not add to it.  I don't think the likes of Gary Lineker saying 'Tally Ho' is OK - any more than it would have been OK for him to make some snide remark about northern girls getting into fights concerning the boxing gold.
However, for the record, my own answer would have been 'C' - no point! The BBC, as anyone who listens to 'Feedback' knows, is *never* wrong. They are only 'sorry you feel that way'


----------



## redmone (10 August 2012)

I was just thinking of posting a thread about this!!!

Yes, I think they should.

I watched the BBC 10pm news last night, which headlined about Usain Bolt (for about 10 minutes) had a short piece about our boxing gold medalist (well deserved) a mention about the Taekwondo match (I don't think it had finished at that point, but it was well covered amongst other events) and then a quick mention to say the dressage results would be at the end of the news.

In what other sport has a GOLD AND BRONZE medal not made the headlines?

Charlotte won x2 GOLDS - same as Bolt?  OK, he is exceptional in his sport (modest too!), but so is Charlotte.

I think the whole media attitude to equestrian sports in the Olympics has sucked.  From the Zara bashing to the plain ignorance regarding our team's wonderful achievements.  And I think this negative attitude will rub off on the public.

I've read all the comments regarding it "not being a proper sport" which have been allowed to stand on the BBC website - because, honestly, it takes more skill to kick a ball or run a bit quick doesn't it!!!

I've also read about it being elitist and beyond the reach of most sporty people.  Because footballers don't get bought and sold for millions do they!  And all of us on here and loaded aren't we (NOT!!!!)

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing but respect for all athletes (including footballers and sprinters etc...) but it does make you a little resentful after a while doesn't it.  Why not, for a laugh, let the olympian athletes swop sports for a day!  Lets see how Usain Bolt handles Alf (who has made me chuckle at how "up for it" he's been for one of the older members of the horsey olympic team - I'm sure his lap of honour was cut short in the team award ceremony when his bouncing got a little out of hand!!)

I respect anyone who can do things I can't do, across all sports.

I wish others would do the same.

Rant over.  Been waiting to write this all week!! 

Have some cookies for reading


----------



## redmone (10 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			Don't get me wrong, I think the presentation has been fab, and the whole BBC Olympic experience unbelievable. My one gripe has been that on round ups and the evening show, the dressage medallists have been treated as a joke, and the comment has been ill informed - it's the sport's one shot at major exposure, and the general public's view seems still to be that it's 'a joke' and 'like crufts' or 'something from the circus' . 
I personally believe the BBC with its brief to educate and inform, should put that right, not add to it.  I don't think the likes of Gary Lineker saying 'Tally Ho' is OK - any more than it would have been OK for him to make some snide remark about northern girls getting into fights concerning the boxing gold.
However, for the record, my own answer would have been 'C' - no point! The BBC, as anyone who listens to 'Feedback' knows, is *never* wrong. They are only 'sorry you feel that way' 

Click to expand...

I know you're right, but I don't have to like it!


----------



## HBM1 (10 August 2012)

I have been irritated by the evening sessions too.  It isn't just dressage they have done it to - I think Gary Lineker lacks any knowledge about any sport other than football to be honest and unlike Clare Balding he shows no intention of learning anything - one of the most stupid comments came from Cameron though I think - when asked about the medals the day after the Eventing team won Silver he said all the proper names for the other sports we had won in then said "and we did well in the riding".   I don't think it is worth complaining, all we can do is keep on producing youngstock to be proud of and who will hopefully go on to represent the country one day, keep winning and that speaks for itself.  

I do think the Olympics coverage in general has been brilliant though.


----------



## merrymeasure (10 August 2012)

redmone said:



			I was just thinking of posting a thread about this!!!

Yes, I think they should.

I watched the BBC 10pm news last night, which headlined about Usain Bolt (for about 10 minutes) had a short piece about our boxing gold medalist (well deserved) a mention about the Taekwondo match (I don't think it had finished at that point, but it was well covered amongst other events) and then a quick mention to say the dressage results would be at the end of the news.

In what other sport has a GOLD AND BRONZE medal not made the headlines?

Charlotte won x2 GOLDS - same as Bolt?  OK, he is exceptional in his sport (modest too!), but so is Charlotte.

I think the whole media attitude to equestrian sports in the Olympics has sucked.  From the Zara bashing to the plain ignorance regarding our team's wonderful achievements.  And I think this negative attitude will rub off on the public.

I've read all the comments regarding it "not being a proper sport" which have been allowed to stand on the BBC website - because, honestly, it takes more skill to kick a ball or run a bit quick doesn't it!!!

I've also read about it being elitist and beyond the reach of most sporty people.  Because footballers don't get bought and sold for millions do they!  And all of us on here and loaded aren't we (NOT!!!!)

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing but respect for all athletes (including footballers and sprinters etc...) but it does make you a little resentful after a while doesn't it.  Why not, for a laugh, let the olympian athletes swop sports for a day!  Lets see how Usain Bolt handles Alf (who has made me chuckle at how "up for it" he's been for one of the older members of the horsey olympic team - I'm sure his lap of honour was cut short in the team award ceremony when his bouncing got a little out of hand!!)

I respect anyone who can do things I can't do, across all sports.

I wish others would do the same.

Rant over.  Been waiting to write this all week!! 

Have some cookies for reading 

Click to expand...

Some very good points made here. I have huge respect for these athletes in their chosen sports. Usain Bolt is a legend! But our riders and their horses have put as much ( if not more) hard work to get to where they are today, and should be accorded the same respect


----------



## cefyl (10 August 2012)

So far on the Olympic breakfast recap of yesterday 25 minutes in not ONE mention of the history made by Charlotte and Laura yesterday!  They have waxed lyrical about Bolt, an African 800 m runner, and others who are not even British!  Now they are talking to a Brit who did not get a medal in her event.  As someone mentioned Charlotte has 2 Golds in these games, more than any other Brit rider ever.  I don't for one minute think complaining to BBC would do any good, but maybe strength in numbers if everyone bombarded them for days with letters and messages.   Is there on online comments page anywhere on the BBC site?  FGS now it is the "historic" Taekwondo!  Still no mention of the equestrian.


----------



## imaginegenerous (10 August 2012)

Bill's just mentioned Charlotte on Breakfast, although only for a maximum of 15 seconds.


----------



## gracemoran (10 August 2012)

BBC breakfast has just had a very informative piece with Stephen Clarke trying to explain the sport of dressage.  Stephen did exceptionally well to try and explain this sport in laymans terms.  However I think we have to accept that dressage in particular takes many years to fully understand and the general non-horsey public are always going to struggle to understand the full extent of what was achieved by our fabulous riders. This makes it a sport difficult for the BBC to cover.

I do agree with a previous poster that Gary Linekar as a presenter has been rubbish and the BBC need to seriously re-think him ever being involved in any other sport other than football as he clearly is not interested.  It was obvious Claire Balding had put a lot of effort into researching the swimming pity Gary could not widen his horizons and have a bit more personality!


----------



## redmone (10 August 2012)

I also completely agree that the coverage of the olympics have been fabulous - credit where it's due, I was gobsmacked that we suddenly had so many new channels!  I've never enjoyed watching sport so much.

I'm proud of all our olympians, and after a good few years of being quite disappointed with this country, I've really enjoyed feeling so patriotic (back to the normal moaning about the economy next week!).

It's just a shame that a sport that requires such talent, discipline and dedication, is treated as a joke by commentors who didn't take the time to even get the athletes names right, or colour of medal that they won, or name of horse, or gender.......etc...... 

I wish the equestrian disciplines could have just been painted in a better light, to secure the future of this sport for our children.


----------



## redmone (10 August 2012)

gracemoran said:



			BBC breakfast has just had a very informative piece with Stephen Clarke trying to explain the sport of dressage.  Stephen did exceptionally well to try and explain this sport in laymans terms.  However I think we have to accept that dressage in particular takes many years to fully understand and the general non-horsey public are always going to struggle to understand the full extent of what was achieved by our fabulous riders. This makes it a sport difficult for the BBC to cover.

I do agree with a previous poster that Gary Linekar as a presenter has been rubbish and the BBC need to seriously re-think him ever being involved in any other sport other than football as he clearly is not interested.  It was obvious Claire Balding had put a lot of effort into researching the swimming pity Gary could not widen his horizons and have a bit more personality!
		
Click to expand...

I think it's lovely when the effort is made.

But to be fair, I don't understand the rules of many sports (football included!!) and it doesn't stop me from enjoying watching, and respecting them.

I think Charlotte did dressage the world of good by not wearing a top hat.  That was an amazing and brave move to make.  And a very simple one.  Well done girl!!!

I've learnt so much about dressage these last few days (currently I'm a non riding, parent of little rider!).  I've even got to the point where I can spot mistakes, which I'm well chuffed about!!!

I also have spent the last couple of days dabbling with extended canter and canter half passes across my office.  Some of the looks I've got  but you see, I am making the effort to educate people!!


----------



## cefyl (10 August 2012)

BBC Breakfast have a FB page.  Just type BBC Breakfast into the search box on FB and it takes you there.  How many HHO can post there complaining about lack of coverage this morning about Charlotte and the rest of Team GB dressage historic medals before the BBC start deleting threads?


----------



## MurphysMinder (10 August 2012)

I love the idea of you doing half passes across the office redmone. 
I would have liked to have seen more coverage of the dressage on tv (there was very little if you only have freeview), and yes some of the commentators comments were disappointing.  However I do think it has brought dressage to a much wider audience.  I was at the hairdressers yesterday afternoon (very bad planning) and the hairdresser was saying how much she had enjoyed all the equestrian sports.  We were trying to get updates on the Brits tests on our phones without success so she texted her equally unhorsey mum to see if she knew.  The reply about Charlottes test was "it was so good I can't describe it".  Wonderful from someone who a week ago probably didn't even know what dressage was.


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

cefyl said:



			BBC Breakfast have a FB page.  Just type BBC Breakfast into the search box on FB and it takes you there.  How many HHO can post there complaining about lack of coverage this morning about Charlotte and the rest of Team GB dressage historic medals before the BBC start deleting threads? 

Click to expand...

What a good idea ....


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

redmone said:



			I was just thinking of posting a thread about this!!!

Yes, I think they should.

I watched the BBC 10pm news last night, which headlined about Usain Bolt (for about 10 minutes) had a short piece about our boxing gold medalist (well deserved) a mention about the Taekwondo match (I don't think it had finished at that point, but it was well covered amongst other events) and then a quick mention to say the dressage results would be at the end of the news. 




			To be fair, there was a full package on the dressage later in the prog, not just the results. I know because - equally outraged that it may be about to get only the one clip of pics under the presenter's link in the top story sequence - I made sure I stayed watching! Given what else happened in the Olympics yesterday in terms of first ever medal in women's boxing going to GB, and Bolt who's obviously a complete phenomenon, I think they dealt with it the right way. Reflect it at the top and do the piece later in the prog where - knowing a thing or two about how BBC news works - it will have had more room, so a longer piece. I have to say that even as a massive dressage fan, I'd probably have reached the same conclusion if I'd been editing the prog - Bolt is the biggest story of the Games, and the first ever olympic gold in a sport going to GB is massive - and "bigger" in news values than Charlotte's gold, frankly. My ulterior motive would have been that in running the dressage piece later, we'd have got more time to spend on it than if they'd squeezed it into the top story. Joe Wilson did a pretty decent job in his piece so it would have been a shame to cut it down to fit. 

I can't argue with the news values / order / quantity of coverage... I do disagree with some of the lack of effort to squash the mickey taking. But I remember sailing REALLY getting that at pevious Olympics...
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## redmone (10 August 2012)

philamena said:





redmone said:



			I was just thinking of posting a thread about this!!!

Yes, I think they should.

I watched the BBC 10pm news last night, which headlined about Usain Bolt (for about 10 minutes) had a short piece about our boxing gold medalist (well deserved) a mention about the Taekwondo match (I don't think it had finished at that point, but it was well covered amongst other events) and then a quick mention to say the dressage results would be at the end of the news. 




			To be fair, there was a full package on the dressage later in the prog, not just the results. I know because - equally outraged that it may be about to get only the one clip of pics under the presenter's link in the top story sequence - I made sure I stayed watching! Given what else happened in the Olympics yesterday in terms of first ever medal in women's boxing going to GB, and Bolt who's obviously a complete phenomenon, I think they dealt with it the right way. Reflect it at the top and do the piece later in the prog where - knowing a thing or two about how BBC news works - it will have had more room, so a longer piece. I have to say that even as a massive dressage fan, I'd probably have reached the same conclusion if I'd been editing the prog - Bolt is the biggest story of the Games, and the first ever olympic gold in a sport going to GB is massive - and "bigger" in news values than Charlotte's gold, frankly. My ulterior motive would have been that in running the dressage piece later, we'd have got more time to spend on it than if they'd squeezed it into the top story. Joe Wilson did a pretty decent job in his piece so it would have been a shame to cut it down to fit. 

I can't argue with the news values / order / quantity of coverage... I do disagree with some of the lack of effort to squash the mickey taking. But I remember sailing REALLY getting that at pevious Olympics...
		
Click to expand...

I think my biggest gripe is that I feel our team GB medal winners (regardless of sport) should be the headline news.  Then Bolt's achievements.  Then more in depth coverage of the actual sports (dressage included).  I just feel that enough credit hasn't been given to the equestrian medals in general (including putting the wrong team on the cover of newspapers!!!) and that to me does nothing to increase the sports standing to non horsey people.

The mikey taking is awful, regardless of sport.  As I say, I have the upmost respect for all our athletes, been quite a proud Brit this week!!



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Kat (10 August 2012)

I have been very impressed with the extra channels the BBC have provided and the coverage on them but disappointed with the round up programmes. I have mainly only watched the Gaby Logan one, but the coverage of the equestrian sports has been poor. 

They devoted more time to an Irish (ROI not NI) boxer than they did the dressage. A substantial section of the coverage they did give the dressage was a witty piece about the name of the German horse Damon Hill. 

They always have pundits who not only have no clue but see fit to mock the sport. Last night we had comparisons being drawn between Valegro and a pair of running spikes or a tennis racket! The various presenters and pundits are clearly so out of their comfort zones that they end up bringing things back to their own sports. It isn't just equestrian sports either, I've seen some fairly poor treatment of other sports too. Why can't they have a few people on hand to talk about a sport (over the phone if necessary) who have a clue about the sport, I'm not interested in John McEnroe's thoughts on dressage, taekwondo, or cycling, he's a tennis expert so what is he doing on the olympics round up when the tennis has finished?


----------



## HBM1 (10 August 2012)

the BBC (1) are showing Charlotte's test again now and will interview them after, so they are giving it coverage - here was the post on facebook by BD


British Dressage


The girls will be on the BBC 1 sofa from 10am, then on to Radio 2 and 5Live. They'll do some bits for nations and regions before being whisked away to TeamGB house to do the world wide press. We'll try and post links to any coverage.


----------



## Amymay (10 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			about the woeful coverage, pi$$ taking and general lack of taking our medallists seriously?
		
Click to expand...

Have we been watching the same channel??

There's been great coverage of all the equestrian events, with Claire Balding adding real depth to some of the events she was involved with.

I don't think the BBC have been disparaging or p&&ss taking at all.  I actually think they're to be congratulated.

And I don't see why, particularly, GB medal winners should get more air time than any other winner.  This is after all the Olympic Games, not the GB games.........

Of course Bolt is going to be headline news.


----------



## bongo-girl (10 August 2012)

I wouldn't complain at all.  The sport is getting coverage - full stop...be thankful for that!  Couldn't be more in agreement with regard blinkin' Gary Lineker's 'tally-hos' of the lack of dressage gold and bronze being mentioned up front in last night's ten o'clock, but in general I feel the attitude has changed through the fortnight towards the sport.  Main stream presenters seem happy for equestrian achievements, but bemused/confused by how it works.  Don't take that as an insult.  Take it for what it is.  Equestrianism IS different...and confusing at times!

We can't expect people to understand it over the course of a couple of days.  The best question I've been asked by a colleague this week is what the difference is between the horses in the eventing, show jumping and dressage. 'Couldn't you use the same horse for all of it' she asked.  I brought up pictures of horses from the three different sports to show how they are different shapes as athletes, rather like the different build between say marathon runners and javelin throwers.  Both athletes...just different shapes and different strengths.  

And yes...dressage does look like horse dancing - because for most of the population the closest thing they have ever watched to dressage before is circus performance..and guess what the moves are described as there....yep dancing!!

I've also tried to describe dressage to the uninitiated as equine gymnastics rather than 'ice skating' or 'ballet' which to be fair even Pippa Funnell described it as on Five Live.  Its a series of set moves that are designed to test balance, flexibility etc etc etc.  Another colleague (yep - we are all watching and talking a lot of Olympics in my office) said - not in a nasty way, 'its freaky seeing the horses do that (I think we were watching a passage or something similar)...imagine if they walked over to you in the field like that...its scary!!' and I said 'you are damn right!  It would be!  But similarly if a gymnast twisted, turned and tumbled there way over to you down a supermarket aisle you'd be freaked out by that too!'.  He agreed.  Lets try and see the sport through non horsey eyes and find a way of being good humoured about how it looks.  Lets be friendly and helpful, not snooty and defensive.


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

My late lamented old cob, Arch, used to passage in the field frequently. Daft old bugger could barely trot straight under a saddle, mind.


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

HBM1 said:



			the BBC (1) are showing Charlotte's test again now and will interview them after, so they are giving it coverage - here was the post on facebook by BD


British Dressage


The girls will be on the BBC 1 sofa from 10am, then on to Radio 2 and 5Live. They'll do some bits for nations and regions before being whisked away to TeamGB house to do the world wide press. We'll try and post links to any coverage.
		
Click to expand...


and very good they were too, and the presenter was fab as well.


----------



## Bernster (10 August 2012)

Posted something similar on the other BBC thread.  Yes, the live coverage has been great for all sports, but I've been hugely disappointed by the news reporting of it and the tone and content of what little coverage it gets.

Got so fed up waiting for it be dealt with last night, yes it came after some other bigger stories, but also after the 8-1 loss in a qualifier in men's hockey !  Uhm.  They are happy enough to count the medals the team have won, they should give them the courtesy of a decent mention without the sarky ill-thought through comments.


----------



## Amymay (10 August 2012)

Bernster said:



			Got so fed up waiting for it be dealt with last night, yes it came after some other bigger stories, but also after the 8-1 loss in a qualifier in men's hockey !  Uhm.  They are happy enough to count the medals the team have won, they should give them the courtesy of a decent mention without the sarky ill-thought through comments.
		
Click to expand...

Again, I have to wonder if we've been watching the same coverage.

From the moment the gold was won in Dressage yesterday it was constantly mentioned in every update on the medals for the day.  I must have seen the report and subsequent reports about 10 times.


----------



## Bernster (10 August 2012)

amymay said:



			Again, I have to wonder if we've been watching the same coverage.

From the moment the gold was won in Dressage yesterday it was constantly mentioned in every update on the medals for the day.  I must have seen the report and subsequent reports about 10 times.
		
Click to expand...

I've been watching the evening summaries (as they move from bbc one to two and then three) and BBC breakfast.  Evening commentary has been sadly lacking and with only the briefest mention (and then disappointing content) and breakfast has been better but still very brief.  Yes, it gets mentioned in the round ups but v disappointing actual coverage.  I hear she was on this morning so will catch up with that and hopefully that will make me feel more positive about the whole thing!


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

amymay said:



			Again, I have to wonder if we've been watching the same coverage.

From the moment the gold was won in Dressage yesterday it was constantly mentioned in every update on the medals for the day.  I must have seen the report and subsequent reports about 10 times.
		
Click to expand...

Can't quibble on the quantity, have been delighted with it. It's just the throwaway comments like 'that's the thing about the Olympics, you watch sports you'd never watch otherwise', or Linneker's "Tally ho!" sign off. Neither of these are an institutional problem, on th whole the BBC's played an absolute blinder. But I just hope prog editors are picking the presenters up on their tone and audience awareness occasionally. 

Re the pundits - they probably sound just as thick about every other sport they talk about besides their own, to be honest. It's only when you really know a topic that you can spot how clueless some very confident talkers really are underneath


----------



## Amymay (10 August 2012)

It's just the throwaway comments like 'that's the thing about the Olympics, you watch sports you'd never watch otherwise
		
Click to expand...

But isn't that true?  I've certainly been watching sports I'd never normally watch.


----------



## bongo-girl (10 August 2012)

Re the pundits - they probably sound just as thick about every other sport they talk about besides their own, to be honest. It's only when you really know a topic that you can spot how clueless some very confident talkers really are underneath [/QUOTE]

So true!  I'm sure there are countless conversations on other forums saying the same about their sports!  Like I said before, we are getting coverage, we can't micro manage how it is presented unless we own the channel, and we need to keep things mainstream and interesting for the 'don't know anything' rather than 'know quite a bit' viewers.  This is also why I rasied the subject long ago about commentary that goes on about horses breeding....that sort of info is totally alien to non riders, despite the fact that some aspects of the subject are interesting.  Bongo-boy doesn't care or even understand the significance of another horse being described as '..11 year old bay gelding by Cruising..' but when he heard that there were 'x' number of horses all with the same daddy competing at the same olympic gamesl he was intrigued about what made them so good etc etc...again...talking a common language...


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

amymay said:



			But isn't that true?  I've certainly been watching sports I'd never normally watch.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, we've all been watching sports we don't usually watch, but it's about a presenter's audience awareness so no, the statement isn't appropriate. At any one time, most people watching a specific sport are doing so because they have an interest in it. This is far more the case this time around with every sport being covered live: people will more often watch the sports they know because they CAN see them, whereas in previous Olympics we had less opportunity to see the sports we're interested in because of far more limited coverage. That aside, when you broadcast a sport in the current context with loads of choice, there'll be a SMALLER proportion of people watching who don't know it or have an interest in it, whereas the majority of your audience probably are interested or they'd be watching something else. 

The trick with presentation and commentary of all types is to be inclusive so the uninitiated can make sense of it and feel part of it, but to be credible enough for the audience who do know about it. As a presenter you should never make a sweeping statment about your audience or assume that they only know as much about a topic as you know, ie not very much. This is why it's a point about editors coaching presenters: if you want to reflect that loads of people will have been gripped by that who never usually watch showjumping - completely true, valid and correct - say that. But don't make a throwaway remark that disregards the probable majority of your audience at that point because it shows you don't understand you audience and makes them feel alienated from you and your coverage.  

That's a way longer answer than you were after, but I manage presenters for a living and this is the kind of conversation you have to have with them sometimes. To remind them that it's about serving the audience that they have, as opposed to talking to an audience of people who all like think like them the presenter ... and that comment - as it was delivered - didn't.


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

bongo-girl said:



			we need to keep things mainstream and interesting for the 'don't know anything' rather than 'know quite a bit' viewers.  This is also why I rasied the subject long ago about commentary that goes on about horses breeding....that sort of info is totally alien to non riders, despite the fact that some aspects of the subject are interesting.  Bongo-boy doesn't care or even understand the significance of another horse being described as '..11 year old bay gelding by Cruising..' but when he heard that there were 'x' number of horses all with the same daddy competing at the same olympic gamesl he was intrigued about what made them so good etc etc...again...talking a common language...
		
Click to expand...

Yep - I posted on a previous thread that people told me they'd had to google the rules of eventing during the XC commentary because the commntators weren't helping them to understand it. It's a real balancing act, and commentary that's fine for Badminton on the red button hunted down by we eventing geeks can play at a higher level of knowledge than something you're trying to bring to a wider audience. And it's about the balance of being credible enough for your knowledgeable audience and welcoming enough to your new audience. It's not easy, at all, but that's what we need!


----------



## bongo-girl (10 August 2012)

_The trick with presentation and commentary of all types is to be inclusive so the uninitiated can make sense of it and feel part of it, but to be credible enough for the audience who do know about it. As a presenter you should never make a sweeping statment about your audience or assume that they only know as much about a topic as you know, ie not very much. _

And *this* is why Balding rocks the big one!


----------



## bongo-girl (10 August 2012)

Sorry - above post was meant to quote Philamena - not plageurise her.  Not quite got to gripswith intricacies of the board!


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

'Salright don't worry! 




bongo-girl said:



			And *this* is why Balding rocks the big one!
		
Click to expand...

Agree a million times over.


----------



## redmone (10 August 2012)

I'm not really complaining about the lack of coverage (because if I want to read/watch interviews etc.. I can find them on the t'internet, and I know there has been coverage on TV during the day - I'm at work and so don't see that).

I'm really referring particularly to the 10pm news that I watched last night.

Usain Bolt dominated the first 10 minutes at least.  Our gold medal winners (all of them) should have (in my opinion) had that time to celebrate their achievement.

The lady who won the boxing had reasonably good coverage in news, but still in the shadow of Bolt.  And the dressage winners were briefly mentioned, and then in a little bit more detail at the end.  Definately seemed like a poor relation to me.

My point is, that the equestrian medals do not appear to have been celebrated and held in as high a regard as other medals we've achieved, and I don't think that helps the future of the sport.  Neither does the silly jokes  and comments made by commenatators.

Personally, I feel Team GB SHOULD be covered and supported more than other nations on the BBC.  I know it is everyone's Olympics, and I AM interested in other nations, but to me at least, our boys and girls come first.

Only my opinion.


----------



## Amymay (10 August 2012)

My point is, that the equestrian medals do not appear to have been celebrated and held in as high a regard as other medals we've achieved, and I don't think that helps the future of the sport.
		
Click to expand...

Despite the fact that they've been in to the studios to talk about their achievements?


----------



## redmone (10 August 2012)

amymay said:



			Despite the fact that they've been in to the studios to talk about their achievements?
		
Click to expand...

Yep.

I was referring to the 10pm news last night.

Just felt all our gold medalists should have been the headline, as (to my knowledge) other of our gold medalists have been for the past week.


----------



## Amymay (10 August 2012)

But they were headline........


----------



## redmone (10 August 2012)

amymay said:



			But they were headline........
		
Click to expand...

The BBC 10pm news last night's headline was Bolt and his double wins.

Pretty sure I've made my point!  And as I've said, only my opinion!


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

redmone said:



			Personally, I feel Team GB SHOULD be covered and supported more than other nations on the BBC.  I know it is everyone's Olympics, and I AM interested in other nations, but to me at least, our boys and girls come first.

Only my opinion.  

Click to expand...

I completely agree. There have been some grumblings in the press that the BBC News (not olympics progs) have focused too much on the GB wins. The papers have been desperately scrabbling for a way to grumble about the BBC because they love to do that, and if that's the only grumble they can find then yar boo sucks to them. 

To be frank, so many peope have been in such a fantastic mood over the past fortnight because of the GB successes and the various triumphs of all kinds re the Olympics... and the fact is that almost everyone is getting that via the BBC's coverage. Sorry, but it's a win-win in my view to focus on GB... so I agree with you wholeheartedly.

But Bolt's a massive story, so agree he should have been top.


----------



## redmone (10 August 2012)

philamena said:



			I completely agree. There have been some grumblings in the press that the BBC News (not olympics progs) have focused too much on the GB wins. The papers have been desperately scrabbling for a way to grumble about the BBC because they love to do that, and if that's the only grumble they can find then yar boo sucks to them. 

To be frank, so many peope have been in such a fantastic mood over the past fortnight because of the GB successes and the various triumphs of all kinds re the Olympics... and the fact is that almost everyone is getting that via the BBC's coverage. Sorry, but it's a win-win in my view... so I agree with you wholeheartedly.
		
Click to expand...

I've got to say, I don't think I've ever felt so patriotic in my life.  I'm so chuffed for GB!!!

I keep saying, next week is going to be poo - it'll be all back to how crap the economy is and how Dave and Nick are falling out.  Someone throw a pie!!!



Awww you're not allowed to edit yours after I've sent mine!!!!!

I know Bolt's a massive story, but would it have hurt him to be second to our girls???


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

redmone said:



			The BBC 10pm news last night's headline was Bolt and his double wins.

Pretty sure I've made my point!  And as I've said, only my opinion!



Click to expand...

 You're both right. Charlotte was in the headline sequence but Bolt was top of that sequence and she was 3rd gold menioned behind Bolt and the women's boxer. I happen to think they go the order right in this instance...


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

redmone said:



			I've got to say, I don't think I've ever felt so patriotic in my life.  I'm so chuffed for GB!!!

I keep saying, next week is going to be poo - it'll be all back to how crap the economy is and how Dave and Nick are falling out.  Someone throw a pie!!!



Click to expand...

Ha ha you're so right. I work in news and we were just saying how lovely it had been to have so much good stuff to talk about, lots of lovely 'ordinary' people making the headlines and no politicians spouting off... and then Louise Mensch announced she was quitting and we had to do more politics booooooooooo. 

What on earth will we do next week? On Tuesday night I watched something on TV that wasn't the Olympics for the first time since the opening ceremony, and it felt very weird! (And I fell asleep....!)


----------



## redmone (10 August 2012)

philamena said:



			You're both right. Charlotte was in the headline sequence but Bolt was top of that sequence and she was 3rd gold menioned behind Bolt and the women's boxer. I happen to think they go the order right in this instance...
		
Click to expand...

I just felt he got a lot more coverage, and that GB gold should come first!

Perhaps it's because everywhere seems drowned in stories about him.

I wanted Blake to win.....


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

redmone said:



			Awww you're not allowed to edit yours after I've sent mine!!!!!

I know Bolt's a massive story, but would it have hurt him to be second to our girls???
		
Click to expand...

Soz, you're just too quick


----------



## redmone (10 August 2012)

philamena said:



			Ha ha you're so right. I work in news and we were just saying how lovely it had been to have so much good stuff to talk about, lots of lovely 'ordinary' people making the headlines and no politicians spouting off... and then Louise Mensch announced she was quitting and we had to do more politics booooooooooo. 

What on earth will we do next week? On Tuesday night I watched something on TV that wasn't the Olympics for the first time since the opening ceremony, and it felt very weird! (And I fell asleep....!)
		
Click to expand...

I KNOW!!! I'm an accountant (and so work with budgets etc... ALLLL day!!!) and it's been lovely not to get home and hear more about the dire state of the country!

It's been so nice, having so much positivity, cheered me right up!!!

And I'm not normally interested in sport very much at all, so it's all been quite new to me!

I only tend to watch the news on TV, and everything else is either movies, sitcoms or cartoons  - all on DVD, so it's been an unusual couple of weeks for me, but very nice.  Don't want it to go away


----------



## redmone (10 August 2012)

philamena said:



			Soz, you're just too quick 

Click to expand...

Don't get called that very often!!

You can have the last word now, cause my lunch break is over, so back to work (and only stalking here on the quiet without being spotted!!!) for me!!


----------



## Honey08 (10 August 2012)

I thought it has mostly been very  well done.  I watched the ITV news and thought the coverage was fine.  Bolt's race and achievements were pretty special, and headlines world over.  Out of eight people in the race (I think!) seven beat their own personal records, and even the one that came last would have won at the last two olympics, so thats one hell of a race..

I totally agree that the likes of Gary Linekar shouldn't be there - how could he ever give a fair opinion on anything, he has done nothing else with his life other than get overpaid from a young age for football.  But thats just the way this country is going in general - thick, good looking people go a long way!  

A lot of my non-horsey friends on Facebook thought the freestyle dressage was amazing.  A few people on my work forum are asking if it is cruel, as it looks it.

It* is *a wierd sport, and it is no wonder it doesn't get the attention horsey people think it should.  Even I can't be bothered to watch it all and don't enjoy half of the tests...


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

Honey08 said:



			I totally agree that the likes of Gary Linekar shouldn't be there - how could he ever give a fair opinion on anything, he has done nothing else with his life other than get overpaid from a young age for football.  But thats just the way this country is going in general - thick, good looking people go a long way!   




			Gary Linneker, good looking?!! 

It does occur to me with dressage that most who don't get it probably think we teach the horse the "routine" so it knows it down pat, and does it automatically once "trained to".. and don't realise what 'riding' actually means. 

Having said that, my OH's utterly never-been-near-a-horse mum texted me to say "I now love dressage", which is fab. I told her not to get too excited cus it doesn't look like that when I do it!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## philamena (10 August 2012)

Even the Americans think we're right to go nuts about GB wins!

And they feature dressage too!

http://olympics.time.com/2012/08/08...-love-letter-to-britains-olympic-broadcaster/


----------



## Kat (10 August 2012)

amymay said:



			Despite the fact that they've been in to the studios to talk about their achievements?
		
Click to expand...

But that has been during the day when many people can't watch, not on the prime time shows. 

None of the equestrian team have been into the studio on the Gaby Logan round up show. The SJ team had a brief five minute interview from a pub after their gold, none of the others have even been spoken to via video link. 

I am getting sick to death of Radio 2 trailing interviews with the equestrian team on the breakfast show and then not broadcasting them until after nine. Several days they haven't even been scheduled after another athlete, the prime 8am-9am slots have been pundits, memorably a tennis commentator who knew nothing about Taekwondo trying to comment on our medal prospects. I don't care what some bloke I've never heard of thinks of our chances of winning a medal in a competition that hasn't happened yet. I do care about hearing an interview with our gold medallists, whether equestrian or otherwise. I was pleased to hear Nicola Adams today, but I think that is the first athlete interview I have heard all week during my morning commute.


----------



## BeesKnees (10 August 2012)

Generally I think the coverage has been great and having the live stream on the BBC Sport website has been fab for watching wall to wall equestrianism (or whatever sport you fancied) if you wanted to. It's a first to know you can watch from start to finish without coverage moving to something else which is so frustrating. 

I also agree that Clare Balding is such a professional, showing total respect to whichever sport she is covering.  And doing her homework!! 

I think some of the other stuff, silly comments, and the like simply reflect societal views (people think anyone with a horse is rich and snobby) and the fact that Dressage in particular is very alien to many people.

To be fair, the rhythmic gymnastics and the synchro swimming gets the mickey taken too.


----------



## Honey08 (10 August 2012)

philamena;10972018Gary Linneker said:
			
		


			Thats just what my SIL said last week, do they just keep doing it until the horse learns it..
		
Click to expand...


----------

